# My Friends Red Boer



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

What are his pros and cons? He is 2 and half years

I really like his colour 

Should i buy him for 225?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Ill try to get better pics sorry


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He looks small for a Boer, in my opinion.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm thinking he is a cross. I haven't looked at 2.5 year old boer buck horns in awhile, but his seem different too me. He's also really steep in the rump, but it could be the photos.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I think he looks really small for a boer buck


From Australia and breeding australian miniature goats and boer goats. Plus I have horses for eventing and heaps more animals!!!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

He almost looks to have spanish in him, or kiko maybe?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

He is 3/4 boer and he is positive that he is 

I think he said hes boer x tobbenburg 
And no he is not small its the way i took pics i had to climb the gate so i can take a pic i took the pic from higher up


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Ok, please make sure to add these details in your original post! It makes things easier


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Sorry! Lol
I got him for 225 vets coming tmr to test excited!!
I know i can sell him for over 300 
Anymore opinions?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Lol, it's all good! 

He's very handsome and healthy looking...take a picture of him all squared from the side and front view, then post him on the meat goat critique thread...you'll get a lot of informative opinions there.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Ok thanks!
I sold that little boer behind him today for 200 lol


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I sold him for 300 the guy got 72LBs of meat wow lol


----------

